# How long roughly?



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, i know each clinic is different but i just want to know roughly wen i be having et!
Iam waiting on af (taken last pill today) i got to ring hospital soon as i start to bleed to have a scan i know they'll tell me all then but iam just wondering roughly how long I'll be on oestrogen tablets for, before i have embies put bak? Do u think it'll be roughly the week beginning 2nd April I'll have embies put bak? Really cant wait to get started!  
Thanks


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Jenna
We've spoken on the other thread. As you say, each clinic does it differently.When you say pill, which pill is it you mean??
I would imagine that once AF comes, you should be having transfer approx day 14/15, actually, no, from what i remember you are having blasts arent you?? I cant see your signature in the posting bit as its cuts it all out - so i cant tell for sure, but i think so. If so you'll be having transfer approx day 19ish wont you? So depending on when AF comes, id say it would be last few days of March or when you say, at beginning of April. Im having ET if all goes to plan and my lovely snowbabies survivie the thaw, on 29/03 so HOPEFULLY we can go through it together hun.
Lots of luck and love
Sparkles x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi sparkles, yeah we've spoken hun, I was on microginon (contraceptive pill) Yes iam having blasts i really hope they get to that stage i got 8 frozen so i think we got a good change   Well we hope anyways lol Suppose i just got to hold tight and wait for af to arrive, which will prob come on weekend. I think it'll be beginning of April 1st /2nd week! or god sooner the better i hate waiting!!
Lots of luck to u 2 hun  
Speak soon
Jenna xx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Heh Jenna and Sparkles,

Just wanted to add onto the thread as I expect to have my embies defrosted around the same(ish) time as you two.  Finished last day of the pill on Sunday (Microgynon too) and still waiting for a bleed.  Wish it would hurry up - I'm so excited about this. After failed IVF in September it seemed like a long old wait to get here!!!

Only worry I have is that my (3) embryos frozen were already blastocysts and it doesn't appear that there is anyone else defrosting blastocysts - I'm really worried that it wont be as successful although logic tells me to not be stupid - someone I work with ended up getting pregnant with frozen blastocyst transfer!!  Oh dear ... any excuse to worry heh!!!!!

Hows your sniffing going - I have had some seriously loopy days although last two days not so bad. Funnily enough - once I started controlling my eating I felt a lot better. I was eating lots and lots of sweets to begin with - not sure if it was the drugs or simply comfort?!! Anyhow all those sugar highs and lows couldn't have been helping!!!!

Lets hope it works for us this time.  As I keep saying on earlier posts - I feel its a really positive time of year to get pregnant!


Mel
xxxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi mel, 
It'll be nice to get to know u iam sure we will as it does swnd lk we'll be cycling together   
Iam also on pins aswell hun i only stopped the pill Tuesday and iam knicker checking already so i can ring hospital straight away   really cant wait!! 
we've been lucky that we could start fet straight away i only had a failed icsi 16th feb (shame we couldn't of had the luck to get our bfp thru icsi  ) but nevermind we just got to hope we get some luck this time   

I think its natural to worry about your embies surviving! All iam saying to my partner is ''i hope they survive and make it to blast'' Iam sure yours are goin to be strong ones they must of been strong to get to blast stage.   

Some one posted on here about frozen blasts if i can remember rightly not sure if much was said thou. If i can get to do it I'll put the link up, I'll wait till i post this insace i lose it all  
Speak to u soon Jenna xx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

heh there .... I had my first scan today (day 2 of bleed) and they said everything was looking good  
So, I left there with a smile on my face and another load of drugs.  I'm to continue with the sniffing and take some antibiotics tonight. I am also now on Progynova twice a day.  Next scan scheduled for a weeks time - next friday.  They said that things vary but I should expect to have transfer in approximately two weeks

       VERY HAPPY AND VERY EXCITED

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

oooh, ditto hun so we should be having transfer about the same time then? Ive got my scan on Sat 24/03 and she told me ET would be around 28 or 29/03 if all was going to plan (please let the little darlings survive the thaw!) She said if my lining wasnt ready it would be the beginning of the week after. 
Im soooooooo excited.
Looking forward to going through it together. How many snowbabies do you have?
Sparkles x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

brilliant news!

I have 3 frosties - they are going to defrost all of them.  I'd be thrilled if 2 make it but 1 is good enough!


----------

